# Cory cats



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I now this forum is about cichlids but are Cory cats immune to camallanus worms. My whole tank was infected and there Are only a few fish left, and the cities have never looked infected.i also have not lost one yet and it's been 3-4 months


----------

